# What do you think?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's cute. What is it you plan to do with him?


----------



## ChristophersCanter (Aug 13, 2011)

I like him! I love love loooveee 50% quarter horse anf 50% arab.  I'm currently helping out a lady with a young horse like that that has been neglected and not ridden in 2 years due to injury.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's a looker!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like the cross, the few that I have known have been great horses! He looks like a cutie too!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

He look very nice!


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

He is just going to be my trail gelding  
He is such a sweetheart and a joy to be around. I am on the way to go see him now. I wont be bringing him home for about a month or so due to the babies having ringworm, but he is not that far away, only about a 15 minute drive from home, so I can go see him whenever I want. 

He is huge in person! His neck is just gorgeous and thick. More pictures to come later 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

A good trail horse is worth is weight in gold! Please post some photos when he comes home.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

There will be more pictures later today too. I didnt spend much time with today because I need to tend to my babies, but the next few days I willl be riding him where he is now. So excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

There will be more pictures later today too. I didnt spend much time with him today because I need to tend to my babies, but the next few days I willl be riding him where he is now. So excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I didn't spend much time with him today, but I got some beautiful pictures. I also need name suggestions. His name right now is Jerry. Ha, that's gotta go. 
Yes I know his feet need trimmed, they will get done when he gets home. But for now, here are some pictures


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

So jealous! He is one gorgeous horse. Can't wait to hear how he rides. Lucky you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks! 

Anyone have any name suggestions?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If you want a critique it is best you put the photos in the critique section. We are not allowed to critique in the photo section.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have the best critique pictures, I just wanted to show everyone my new boy. But as soon as I get some better pictures, I will post in the critique section. Maybe I can even find some good ones on here. I will check.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

_*His name right now is Jerry. Ha, that's gotta go. *_

Jerry is a fine name and all but all I can think about is Tom Cat and Jerry Mouse  haha.

Have you decided to get him? He is a looker! Good luck.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's a cutie (even though I'm not much one for the buttermilk buckskins...my friend is though...she'd steal him in a heartbeat!). 

To me he looks like he needs a grand, exotic name. 

I like Kai (means "attractive" in Hawaiian), Arion (Greek meaning "martial; war-horse"),and Embarr (Irish Gaelic name meaning "imagination"...was the name of the heroine Niamh's magical horse that could cross the sea and land without touching water or ground).


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

I LOVE HIM! But then again, I'm a huge buckskin person.....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's cute, I'm a sucker for buckskins. 

I agree, he doesn't look like a Jerry! With those meaty jaws (love 'em) he deserves a tough guy name! Diesel, Sarge, Titan...


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like a nice fella!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You sure you want to change his name? Just more time wasted for him to get to learn a new name. I think Jerry is kinda familiar sounding, and comfortable. Jerry could be his barn name & give him something grand for full name.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's a handsome boy!!! How about Jazz or Jazzy for a new name? :wink:


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

How about Geronimo?


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes I decided to get him. 

I know he will have to learn his new name, but I don't really like the name Jerry for him. It just doesn't fit. I really like the names Diesel, Kai, and Sarge. He is a big handsome fella, and needs a name to fit him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He looks like he'd be a great little trail buddy!!
Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Let us know what you decide, I really like him  

*on a side note* WSArabians, I have grabby hands for the foal in your avatar! I did the out loud can't help it Awww!


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I think I am going to go with Diesel. It seems to fit him, and he is a big powerful boy, so he needs a powerful name. 
That was lame, lol.
Nonetheless, his new name is going to be Diesel. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Aww that's a cute name. I was thinking of him looking like a Titan or a Carter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

He does kinda look like a Titan, but I love his name Diesel. It fits him pretty well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good choice  Hope he likes it, it does suit him. Best of luck with your new boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks! I hope he likes it to, he better anyways, its a manly name, lol. 

I can't wait to get him home. I wish it were sooner 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

